# NEW GOVERNMENT REVENUE RACKET



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Can they give tickets for BOOM BOX LOUD MUSIC AT 3 A M. ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, who thinks this crap up? Business for the law enforcement/justice complex. cities write tickets, courts get fees, attorneys get easy business.
I know that the technology for signal processing has gotten really good, it can probably isolate the sound of your car from another one 10 feet away if it has a few microphones spaced apart but that stuff is not foolproof so subject to error.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Can they give tickets for BOOM BOX LOUD MUSIC AT 3 A M. ?


Taze & arrest anyone who’s playing that (c)Rap ghetto music, regardless of time of day or night.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

This is what happens when you vote for Democrats.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It's long overdue for a crackdown on inconsiderate noise-makers who get off on this sort of thing. 

They disturb the peace, they interrupt people's sleep, and they scare kids and pets. Something needs to be done about it.

The offenders include rice-burners with loud exhausts, Harleys with straight pipes, Mercedes/BMWs with backfiring/popping exhausts, etc.

Whether or not this is a good way to do the crackdown is debatable, but there needs to be a crackdown.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I am a motorcyclist and I strongly support aggressive enforcement of noise ordinances. They are just rude and annoying. This along with motorcycles with constant high beam lights should be ticketed. 
I think we should start a grass roots movement where cars near loud motorcycles should sound their horns constantly until the loud motorcyclist is gone v


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anything more then stock mufflers should be illegal. 

It defeats the purpose of emissions and pollution controll. 

Not to mention noises ordinance. 


Along with the train horns people with small penis complex is over compensating for.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The loud mufflers are illegal. Enforcement would be easy. They are labeled “for off road use only” and do not have DOT stamps.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, who thinks this crap up? Business for the law enforcement/justice complex. cities write tickets, courts get fees, attorneys get easy business.
> I know that the technology for signal processing has gotten really good, it can probably isolate the sound of your car from another one 10 feet away if it has a few microphones spaced apart but that stuff is not foolproof so subject to error.


Demand your CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT to FACE YOUR ACCUSER BEFORE A JURY OF YOUR PEERS !

SUE IF YOUR RIGHT IS DENIED.

HAVE NEVER SEEN A MACHINE KEEP A COURT DATE YET !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I am a motorcyclist and I strongly support aggressive enforcement of noise ordinances. They are just rude and annoying. This along with motorcycles with constant high beam lights should be ticketed.
> I think we should start a grass roots movement where cars near loud motorcycles should sound their horns constantly until the loud motorcyclist is gone v


You are a part of the EVIL MOVEMENT to persecute people who enjoy internal combustion engines !

I will buy a Big Bore Harley V Twin and cruise up and down your street at night with straight Pipes with the baffles pulled !

It will only be Worse once 50% own Electric Cars !
( remember Vaccinations & Mandates !)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> This is what happens when you vote for Democrats.


Micro Management of Every Minute Detail of Your Life !

NANNY STATE GOVERNMENT !


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You are a part of the EVIL MOVEMENT to persecute people who enjoy internal combustion engines !
> 
> I will buy a Big Bore Harley V Twin and cruise up and down your street at night with straight Pipes with the baffles pulled !
> 
> ...


Damn right I am. When your ic engine means I can’t hear my phone in the car or my movie in my living room you are infringing on my rights. 
Sorry to say it but the asshats with loud pipes are just being asshats because they are wannabe bikers. 
Most people near one of those loud bikes or pickup trucks just shake their heads and think “What a childish jerk”. 
If loud pipes saved lives the mufflers would be pointer forward. If safety is the issue where is the conspicuous color and lighting that might actually make a difference. 
its time to grow up and quit being an adolescent.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I wouldn't have a problem with this one. There is some type of thing (anti-lag?) where the exhaust sounds like gunfire.

There have been some idiots around here with the mods and the cops keep getting calls for gunshots. Not to mention hearing this crap in the middle of the night.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Damn right I am. When your ic engine means I can’t hear my phone in the car or my movie in my living room you are infringing on my rights.
> Sorry to say it but the asshats with loud pipes are just being asshats because they are wannabe bikers.
> Most people near one of those loud bikes or pickup trucks just shake their heads and think “What a childish jerk”.
> If loud pipes saved lives the mufflers would be pointer forward. If safety is the issue where is the conspicuous color and lighting that might actually make a difference.
> its time to grow up and quit being an adolescent.


It’s not just bikers. When I lived in colorado a couple of towns put in similar ordinances because of the dipshits in trucks, a lot of them had straight exhaust routed through the bed of the truck.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

New guy65 said:


> It’s not just bikers. When I lived in colorado a couple of towns put in similar ordinances because of the dipshits in trucks, a lot of them had straight exhaust routed through the bed of the truck.


Most states allow that so long as the tip of the exhaust points straight up and is at least 6’ above the ground.
I believe this is because diesels are more efficient with an open exhaust, which is not true of gasoline engines.
This really sucks if you live above the ground floor.
I agree loud trucks are just as stupid and annoying as loud bikes.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Cameras and microphones on every corner. This is our democratic values in action, and another reason we should be sending billions of dollars to promote wars all over the world. Everyone should be so lucky.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh Wah wah wah. I don’t see these or speed cameras or even red light cameras on every corner. Maybe a few in trouble spots. 
I really don’t have a problem with it.


----------

